# 50!



## Ton (Jan 18, 2010)

Congratulations to Adam Zamora , he has done 50 official competitions


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 18, 2010)

Congratz.


----------



## idpapro (Jan 18, 2010)

wow, i havent been to 3 !!! contrats!


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 18, 2010)

Interesting, congratulations!


----------



## Erik (Jan 18, 2010)

Congrats Adam, I'll try to catch up with you this year  at 45 now.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well done Adam!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh, I thought it was about someone turning 50. Congrats anyway.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jan 19, 2010)

We hosted one 
Congrats


----------



## Weston (Jan 19, 2010)

Adam told me that he is trying to do one competition a month. Which is epic. And he also said that there is going to be three in May.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 19, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Oh, I thought it was about someone turning 50. Congrats anyway.



Yeah, at first I thought it might have been Ton turning 50, but then I realized he still has a while to go before he gets there. And then I'm right behind him.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 19, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I thought it was about someone turning 50. Congrats anyway.
> ...



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## john louis (Jan 21, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I thought it was about someone turning 50. Congrats anyway.
> ...



I also thought the same thing Mike. And then I'm in front of him.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 21, 2010)

john louis said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



Wow - you've got less than a year to go now, don't you? I'll be 2 years away in a couple of months.


----------



## Ton (Jan 21, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I thought it was about someone turning 50. Congrats anyway.
> ...



If 11 month is a while....


----------



## SebCube (Jan 21, 2010)

Yay!!! that's awesome i haven't been to 1 yet


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 21, 2010)

SebCube said:


> Yay!!! that's awesome i haven't been to 1 yet



Really? Are you a genius or something? How can your hands fit the keyboard?

EDIT: Haha, I thought he was talking about his age.


----------



## Toad (Jan 21, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> SebCube said:
> 
> 
> > Yay!!! that's awesome i haven't been to 1 yet
> ...



:fp rofl

Ontopic: Congratulations


----------



## Owen (Jan 22, 2010)

50! = 3.04140932 × 1064


----------



## ianini (Jan 22, 2010)

Weston said:


> Adam told me that he is trying to do one competition a month. Which is epic. And he also said that there is going to be three in May.



That would be awesome!


----------



## john louis (Jan 22, 2010)

Ton said:


> Congratulations to Adam Zamora , he has done 50 official competitions





AndyRoo789 said:


> Congratz.



Congrats to Adam Zamora. The first person to score a half century in cubing sport! Very impressed and inspired by him. May God bless him to score a century too. 

J.Bernett Orlando (WCA ID 2006ORLA01)


----------

